# If you went to the movies and saw this trailer...



## V_D_O (Oct 26, 2008)

(This one)
... would you be interested in watching the series? Be honest.

The blurb for the trailer (it's not the trailer itself, just its description) is like so:
The Geneered are superhuman hybrids designed to maintain order in GARDEN, a futuristic utopia where humanity prospers in ways never before imaginable. They are cherished heroes, soldiers of justice and mercy. Working alongside the human police force, they serve as almost literal watchdogs, duty-bound down to their very genetic structure.

Geneered #879- Aye Seni- is starting to realize he's become different. He's being assembled by an unseen voice into a living, thinking superweapon designed to annihilate GARDEN and everything it stands for- and every last living thing within. 

But what truly scares him the most is how every step he takes to fight against this new fate seems to just drag him another step closer to fulfilling it...


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 27, 2008)

Would depend on what type of series was being advertised, but this is definitely interesting. Consider my attention grabbed.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 28, 2008)

GARDEN? Hm... Final Fantasy 8 Plagarism much? >_<


----------



## V_D_O (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't played an FF past 6. Actually, the only ones I've played at all are 1 and 6, and a few minutes of 3. From what I'm seeing on Wikipedia, it's not related in anything but name, which I'd assume came from the same place I stole it myself (the Biblical Garden of Eden).


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 29, 2008)

> GARDEN? Hm... Final Fantasy 8 Plagarism much? >_<


It would be if you could copyright common words.  Which you can't.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> It would be if you could copyright common words.  Which you can't.


"That's Hot". I was appalled when she proposed copyrighting those very words.

Paris Hilton!! >=[


----------

